# For those of us doing the TUESDAY weigh in.....



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2005)

HAPPPPY TUESDAY!

152
down 
to 
149....

Not as far down as I'd like to be.. but,
I'm going down and not up so.. that's GOOD!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 25, 2005)

Yea, PDS!  That's great for 1 week.  Remember, slow and steady is the healthy way to loose weight!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2005)

naw.. I started at 152  
weeks ago.   lol.. so it's for two or three weeks.


----------



## Erik (Jan 25, 2005)

270 to 268


----------



## amber (Jan 25, 2005)

still at 130


----------



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2005)

It's Tuesday again!!!!!!!

May you all have a GREAT week
of Diet, exercise and healthy Living!

Enjoy life!
Smile! 
Laugh!
Think HAPPPPPY thoughts :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## kyles (Feb 7, 2005)

As expected I had a not so great week, but I didn't gain, so I guess that's something. Actually it is something, well done me!!! Back on the straight and narrow this week!!!!! I really missed vegetables for the coupld of days I didn't eat enough of them. It's amazing how hard it is to get decent vegetables when you are eating out.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 7, 2005)

Lost 1 pound this week!!  Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 9, 2005)

I did really bad this week.  Between bad foods (well, good tasting, but not too good for weight loss!) and lack of exercise, I was back up a little, so now I have a total loss of 5 pounds.    I have to do better this week!  Good going, all of you who are doing so well (and cheers for everyone else who is trying--it is hard!).

 Barbara


----------



## Raine (Feb 10, 2005)

Weigh in is tonight, but this week I have been getting to 1 size smaller jeans.


WOO HOO!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2005)

That is wonderful Rainee!!!!!
What a great feeling.  I'm sure you're feeling and looking GREAT!

I can't wait to start digging in to the back of my
closet for my skinny clothes!  What fun that will be.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 11, 2005)

That's great Rainee!

 Barbara


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Weighed on Thursday.  Lost another 1.8 lbs.  Husband has lost another 2.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2005)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Catseye (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, PD --

I'm confused.  I'm not sure whether to post in the Tuesday weigh-in thread or the Feb 4th Support thread, which I guess is permanent now?  (I weigh on Saturday.)

Can we think about un-permanenting the Feb 4th Support thread, and creating a new thread each week that's titled "Weigh-in and Support for 2/13-19" (or whichever week it is)?  I can't speak for everyone, but that would make better sense to me.  

Rainee, WTG!  Great progress.  And Jkath, WOW, you're the hero of the week, IMO.    

Just one piece of advice -- it's better not to exercise if you're hurting.  Pain is your muscles' way of demanding rest.  You're at risk for injury if you push too hard, knowhatImeanBean?


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't have any control over locking and unlocking posts...but,

I will do my best to try to remember to start a dated Tuesday and dated Friday check in post.   

smiles, Trish


----------



## Catseye (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, PD.  I appreciate it!


Cats


----------

